# Hybrid "Silver Carbon Fiber" Interior Trim - MK6 GLI



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

I just wanted to share some amazing work from Matt over at oCarbon. For those who don't know, he specializes in carbon fiber trims, etc. He is better well known on a lot of the Audi forums, but I've also seen him lurking around here every once in a while. I just had him make me a set for my MK6 GLI, and I just wanted to share. I must say, quality is absolutely amazing. Fitment is also on point - just as perfect as OEM. I couldn't be any happier.


----------



## bounty44 (Mar 13, 2012)

How much did this run you? Looks really good :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

bounty44 said:


> How much did this run you? Looks really good :beer:


a few hundred bucks, plus the trim set I had to send in as a core. Since I didn't want to be without my trim for a few weeks, I bought a used set off another member that was parting out. Depending on the different fabricats, materials, and colors, prices can be a little less or more. Definitely worth it though. :thumbup:


----------



## turboaudi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey man, where did you get that European headlight switch? Is it the same one for the MK5. Just didnt want to buy the wrong one...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

turboaudi01 said:


> Hey man, where did you get that European headlight switch? Is it the same one for the MK5. Just didnt want to buy the wrong one...


 this is the one i ordered here: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431A/ES2081100/


----------



## turboaudi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

turboaudi01 said:


> Thanks man


no problem, any time!


----------

